# Please help



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 20, 2012)

could someone please help me write a good shoulder workout for me or give me some ideas,im tired of the sam old same old,and i cant find one that works,since my shoulder surgery..thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 20, 2012)

You have limitations due to the shoulder surgery?


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't know what your shoulder surgery limits Bullseye, but I will list my current one. You may be able to adopt. I use a lot of cables because of tendinitis. 1 minute rest between sets and two minute rests between exercises. 

dumbbell shoulder presses
Cable single arm upright rows
Cable Front Raises
Lat Raise Machine
Rear Delt Machine
Shrugs


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 20, 2012)

Today was the first full shoulder workout I've done in months. All except for rear delts as I feel like they've always lagged. I get enough work on front delts with bench and my side delts are pretty big so I took a break from em. I've got shoulder problems too and it's really helped me with being able to bench alot heavier not putting too much stress on my shoulders. Tonight I did standing military press (works your shoulders alot more then seated) front raises, leaning side raises, bent over rear delt raises, reverse pec dec. nothing like good old Arnold presses too if your shoulder will allow it. Just go light bro, no reason to go heavy your shoulders will thank you am still develop due to them getting work on so many different excercises.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 20, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> You have limitations due to the shoulder surgery?



this needs to be answered first, above all other advice.


----------



## stevenmd (Jun 20, 2012)

what is your current cycle right now?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 20, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> You have limitations due to the shoulder surgery?


not really any limitations,my nerves hadnt mended back yet and DB shoulder presses with heavy weight,my whole arm shakes and not 100% stable,so i havet to use the shoulder press machine,and military press,in my other shoulder i have an inflamed rotator cuff and im afraid to get to heavy with lateral raises,shrugs are no problem,upright rows are good,mainly its the lat raises that hurt my rotator cuff,but when i cool off and my workout is done,they quit burning



stevenmd said:


> what is your current cycle right now?


im not on right now,just crusing with trt and proviron,i will be starting a new one in late july or early august though


----------



## beasto (Jun 20, 2012)

Have you tried Bands?? Bullseye concentrate on Military press with some bands they'll build up your ligaments and prep you to getting back into lifting heavy. I still use them on a rotation to prevent injury.


----------



## stevenmd (Jun 20, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> im not on right now,just crusing with trt and proviron,i will be starting a new one in late july or early august though



Sorry brother, I meant current shoulder cycle, not gear cycle!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 20, 2012)

Z press with chains


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 20, 2012)

to me, shoulders are all about the roundness.  i don't focus on front delts too much.  I do a few sets of presses...either DB or BB and then maybe 3-5 sets of side raises and 3-5 sets of rear delts and thats it.

A nice good burn excersise i like to use on DB side raises is drop sets.  

start with 15lb DB's....do 10 reps
Drop to 10lbs for 10 reps,
Drop to 5lbs for 10 reps.......shit puts the fire in them delts!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 20, 2012)

beasto said:


> Have you tried Bands?? Bullseye concentrate on Military press with some bands they'll build up your ligaments and prep you to getting back into lifting heavy. I still use them on a rotation to prevent injury.


thanks i will start that,i really dont have much trouble with military presses,its the DB shoulder presses,cause its using both arms in isolation and my hurt shoulder shakes because of my unhealed nerves and im scared to hold up heavy DB's with my shoulder shaking,im afraid my arm migh give way and fuck it up ya know



stevenmd said:


> Sorry brother, I meant current shoulder cycle, not gear cycle!


well i do either military presses,machine shoulder presses,db lat raises,front db raises,bent over db rear delt raises and face pulls


----------



## Hurt (Jun 20, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> to me, shoulders are all about the roundness.  i don't focus on front delts too much.  I do a few sets of presses...either DB or BB and then maybe 3-5 sets of side raises and 3-5 sets of rear delts and thats it.
> 
> A nice good burn excersise i like to use on DB side raises is drop sets.
> 
> ...



I do the same thing! But with 40, 30, and 20 lbs...most insane pumps ever!


----------



## beasto (Jun 20, 2012)

Your welcome bro!!! Def. don't rush into heavy DB's bro give it time. Don't want to risk re injuring the shoulder.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 20, 2012)

beasto said:


> Your welcome bro!!! Def. don't rush into heavy DB's bro give it time. Don't want to risk re injuring the shoulder.



i hear ya man,shoulder surgery sucks ass


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hurt said:


> I do the same thing! But with 40, 30, and 20 lbs...most insane pumps ever!



also do the same on machines so i can just adjust the pin, another set, etc etc etc


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 21, 2012)

what about supersetting DB lat raises with lateral cable raises? good excercise?


----------



## amore169 (Jun 21, 2012)

I do something similar to what the mention before, sitting on a bench I do superset side raises , I start like this;
10# db 15 reps
15# db 12 reps
20# db 10 reps
25# db 8 reps
30# db 6 reps 
35# db 4 reps
40# db as many as u can do.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 21, 2012)

amore169 said:


> I do something similar to what the mention before, sitting on a bench I do superset side raises , I start like this;
> 10# db 15 reps
> 15# db 12 reps
> 20# db 10 reps
> ...


thanks brother,will def try this


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 21, 2012)

Because of my torn rotator cuff that I need surgery for, I have to stick with safe shoulder movements.

I stay away from any shoulder turning with heavy weights.

Db Military Presses x15  x12  x8  x6 then immediately  x12
Side Laterals x12   x10   x8   x6
Front Raise  3x10
Bent Over Rear delt Raise 3x12
Shrugs  x12  x10   x6   x10

I also did and still do external and internal rotations. 3x15 internal and external both arms, very very light weight. Doorway shoulder stretches.

This is just what I did after my tear to make my shoulder more stable and more dexterity. I stayed with lighter weights, leading with the weaker arm. You know more than me about workouts Bullseye, but this easy one helped my shoulder pretty well. I can't do upright rows, that turning at the shoulder just kills me.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 21, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Because of my torn rotator cuff that I need surgery for, I have to stick with safe shoulder movements.
> 
> I stay away from any shoulder turning with heavy weights.
> 
> ...


thanks for the post brad,good info to learn


----------

